# My recently purchased Ferrari Enzo Ferrari



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

What I am about to show you is no lie. I have the photgraphic evidence right here. Note: I live in Seoul Korea, everyone knows this. It had only 48,000km on it, and I got a good price because it was having some ignition problems. Me and my mate (high school senior) took it into my driveway, messed around with the ECU and got it running. In fact, I think we're making at least 100bhp over the stock settings.

Here's my new Enzo Ferrari (for those who, ahem, don't know, it's NOT called a "Ferrari" but the proper name is "Ferrari Enzo Ferrari". Only real owners know this. Parked, and well, I have to demonstrate the innovative gullwing doors, unique to only this car.









If you doubt me, you can check the language on the signs in the background. Korean. I live in Korea. Quid pro quo.

To further prove that I own an exotic car, and am now highly respected by all people, especially German girls and my mother, I had my friend take a snapshot of me driving. It didn't catch my face, but my hair is black, I can prove this, and obviously, the back of the head of the driver of my ENZO is of course, ME.








And the road signs, if you read Korean, point to a downtown area of Seoul (WHERE I LIVE) so I dare anyone to disprove that I've got an Enzo now, and it beats the pants off of any of your lowly cars. Jun Lemon? Ha! Not even close. Porsche GT3 - I'd toast your ass, and get laid by many fickle German girls while you crawl home. Every time I open my gullwing door (this is the ONLY car in the world that has such doors), I get ten more friends. More than you losers.

I know you are all wishing you were me, but there can only be one greatest car artist in the world, and sorry, I've already got that position :chuckle:


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Class post mate.
Excellent. :smokin:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

why are you posting pictures of my car??


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

haha for a minute I thought this was serious


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Class, pure class Toby :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

thought I'd add a pic of my CLK-DTM. Again, the photo is obviously taken in Korea, so you doubters can go stick it where the sun don't shine. And the Gallardo is my mom's but I get to drive it whenever I want.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey Kismetcaptain, 

Do you drive through many road tunnels in Seoul or surrounding areas ? The company i work for sell alot of road tunnel monitors through a couple of company`s called Parkor Korea and Namkyung.

Just a thought, i know its a big place but hey its a long shot !

Cheers,
G18RST


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

uh....what exactly do these monitors do???? There are a lot of tunnels actually, and one wonderful thing to do is to take a GT-R and go on "tunnel runs" - lower the windows all the way, and fly through a tunnel at full throttle. The sound is amazing.

But again, what do these monitors do??????? I don't want to find that I owe thousands in speeding tickets for my late night antics....


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

LOL, they measure the levels of CO and visibiliy (dust/smoke) in the tunnel and control the jet fans making the air nice and clean. I suspect during the tunnel runs the amount of CO is considerably more than normal so the jet fans will be on full belt ! you might owe abit in electric bills !!!

Do you run through any of these ? 

BAKDALJAE 
MOONEUIJAI	
GOOCHEON 
DARITJAI 
SAMGYO(CHUEAMSAN) 
SOJORYEONG 
BAEGYANGSAN 
GEUMDANGSAN 
EOGOK 
CHEONMASAN 
MANWOLSAN 
GOJEONG1 
GOJEONG2 
MOOCHEOKSAN(SANGDONG) 
CHEONGDO2(HADO) 
MADAL 
JOCHIMRYEONG

G18RST


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol @ kismetcapitan - you should drive everywhere with the doors 'open' as the added downforce will make it go faster...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be honest I don't know the names of them (my Korean is complete shite), but I know them fans. Big things, and the housings are cast from concrete. I swear one of these days one of those giant concrete monoliths is gonna break loose and crush me. Therefore, to reduce the chance of death, I must drive as fast as possible in the tunnels.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Im sure that explanation will get you out of any close shaves with the law !


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL that was a good one toby


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

still prefer the bugatti veryon


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice cars you have there:chuckle:


----------



## mdubc405 (May 3, 2005)

i would take a gtr over a ferrari any day


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

for those ppl who know anything about ferraris

ferrari 355:

are they reliable?
can you use them for daily driving?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

all it takes is money to buy a Ferrari. To get a fast GT-R, it takes money (a lot less), a LOT of thinking, planning, engineering, tuning, and personalization, frustration, throwing spanners, cussing parts into place. But the end result is the difference between buying a $1,000,000 robotic mannequin, and raising your own child. Which one is truly yours?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

probably got a very small weener! :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I would lean towards no: I worked as first assistant, rebuilding two F355s that we finished this week, and I found it remarkable how simple an engine could have so much go wrong with it. Pretty much anything gone wrong is an engine out job, although getting the engine out isn't really hard - unbolt the subframe, and it drops right out from the bottom. Parts are SCARY expensive. Plus, the rear decklid is fully perforated. Great for keeping things cool. But if it rains, it's no different than having a fully exposed motor. I noticed rust in a lot of places.

It's low, and small. No cargo space at all. It's quick, but a lot more bark than bite - F355s are easy prey for even stage 1 Skylines. The F1 transmission is shit. It's 1st generation, and it's quirky and it breaks a lot. It's easy to get to (solenoids and hydraulics are in the left rear corner of the car, and the transmission itself sits in the rear. A clutch change would probably only need removing the gigantic muffler (which, if I had a F355, I'd get rid of and just run straight pipes out of the headers). But like I said, it's a car that'll break down about as much as my GT-R. Do you really want that????:chuckle: 

But it's easily one of the most beautiful Ferraris, certainly loads better than the Modena or F430. My thoughts, having spent my two week vacation working on these two F355s and a 575M, is that, if I really wanted a sexy car, I'd get an F355 shell, polished and gorgeous, then drop a twin turbo VQ35 V6 into the rear, and extensively waterproof everything. The subframe is designed in such a way that engine swaps into a F355 would be very straightforward and would require less custom fabrication than for other cars.

Ferrari makes beautiful body shells, but when it comes to engines, Nissan or Toyota. Anything else isn't worth the time, money, or effort to get it up to big-boy power levels.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

yeah..thats true

It was just a general wondering


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

you can all kiss my arse.
i drive a 2003 2.2 vauxhall omega cd, ex bas vegas cab, with 288000 miles on the clock, in that time, its had a cluth and a fuel pump, not bad.
i don't need too prove where i'm from, i just look at all the girls in their white stilletoes, too know me and me motor are keeping it real


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

^^^^^ Wot?

(This thread is just a p1ss-take of 6speed you know :chuckle: )


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

i have a lambo diabo lambo, nice to meet u


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Guess this is a "6speed" post muhahaha


----------



## Teknik (Dec 26, 2006)

enzoy~


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

Enzo is an awesome car like any other exotic cars, i.e. Carrera GT, Veyron, Gallardo, etc. However, reliability and practicality are major issues for all of them. Exotic cars are meant to be on smooth pavements only...which covers way less than 0.1% of the world's land. Elsewhere, they (even F1 cars) are basically useless. Thus on snow, dirt, unpaved roads, high curb, and less-than-perfectly-paved road, their pants would be kicked instead by ordinary "lowly" daily-drive cars like Lancer Evo and Impreza STI. On such surfaces, all the exotic cars are going to see are the cloud of snow/dirt/dust kicked up behind the "lowly cars." In that case, guess which side becomes the "lowly" car. Thus any comparison of absolute is pointless.

Like Lancer Evo and Impreza STI, GTR is practical...it can carry four/five people and still have a normal size trunk...something you can drive and enjoy daily...with its four wheel drive, truly to be enjoyed year round.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

otakki said:


> Enzo is an awesome car like any other exotic cars, i.e. Carrera GT, Veyron, Gallardo, etc. However, reliability and practicality are major issues for all of them. Exotic cars are meant to be on smooth pavements only...which covers way less than 0.1% of the world's land. Elsewhere, they (even F1 cars) are basically useless. Thus on snow, dirt, unpaved roads, high curb, and less-than-perfectly-paved road, their pants would be kicked instead by ordinary "lowly" daily-drive cars like Lancer Evo and Impreza STI. On such surfaces, all the exotic cars are going to see are the cloud of snow/dirt/dust kicked up behind the "lowly cars." In that case, guess which side becomes the "lowly" car. Thus any comparison of absolute is pointless.
> 
> Like Lancer Evo and Impreza STI, GTR is practical...it can carry four/five people and still have a normal size trunk...something you can drive and enjoy daily...with its four wheel drive, truly to be enjoyed year round.


6speed?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Simonh said:


> 6speed?


Check the IP


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I want ferrari 355...


----------



## [[njo]] (Sep 26, 2007)

id just tune a v spec with that money, i mean look at the car tuned at sumo power thats faster n cheaper!!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Dohc said:


> I want ferrari 355...


Hi mate,
My bro used to have one and used it every day, sold it after quite a short time, was an awsome machine, had the tubi exhsust on it, sounded stunning and looked lovely. Only thing is when ever he had a bill your wallet grows legs and runs off. eye wateringly expensive. Also was terrified to leave it anywhere as there a lot of jealous people around. So in the end he sold it and got a 911 4s instead, less troublsom

james


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah good post Capitan, but it's not half as funny as the real 6speed.. 

When you write this stuff, we know your being humorous, but when 6speed writes it, we know he's just demented, which is altogether a much much funnier scenario


----------



## [[njo]] (Sep 26, 2007)

Luckham said:


> Yeah good post Capitan, but it's not half as funny as the real 6speed..
> 
> When you write this stuff, we know your being humorous, but when 6speed writes it, we know he's just demented, which is altogether a much much funnier scenario


call me an idiot but what the hell is this about "6 speed"?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

[[njo]] said:


> call me an idiot but what the hell is this about "6 speed"?


a deluded user here who likes to lie. search for 6speed and you'll get some of his threads. 

Classic thread toby :chuckle:


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

Dohc said:


> I want ferrari 355...


i haven't driven the ferrari in months.... but if i can't drive a gt-r at least once a week i'd go mad:runaway: 

i think that answers all


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

xxl225 said:


> i haven't driven the ferrari in months.... but if i can't drive a gt-r at least once a week i'd go mad:runaway:
> 
> i think that answers all


do you want to sell your ferrari?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

fookin' hell, a pair of GT-Rs as well as an F355?

If you've really got to get yourself an F355, at least get a standard manual. The 1st generation F1 transmission is truly a nightmare.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


>




Isn't that HERO out of ... HERO's :chuckle:


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't think so, im pretty sure that he would only drive a nissan versa  . Plus i cant see Ando anywhere. Can you tell i like heroes?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

how about TVR Sagaris...are they reliable?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> fookin' hell, a pair of GT-Rs as well as an F355?


he's got 3 GTR's...R32, R33 and R34. all GTR's too:bowdown1: 

and he's only about 22 IIRC :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Isn't that HERO out of ... HERO's :chuckle:


:chuckle: I thought he looked familiar :bowdown1:


----------

